# monitor>image size error



## theted (Feb 17, 2009)

hi,ive got a acer espire notebook 1690,running win xp home...the trouble is i get the above message on bootup,when i delete the error message it doesn't reappear till i bootup the pc again..the strange thing is the computer is still working fine..i contacted acer and they told me to delete the display driver and download and install the new one that they gave me..i followed to the letter the instructions they gave to me but it made no difference as i still get the error message..is there anything else i could try to stop this message from appearing all the time...i also used my recovery discs to see if that made any difference but still getting no joy..any help would be appreciated..kind regards theted


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

Hey theted,
Welcome to TSG! Doesn't seem like to bad a problem to have
I've seen this on "Ghosted" machines that aren't connected to the monitor the ghosted machine was using...doesn't make sense on a laptop..but this stuff rarely makes sense!!

Were the instructins like this:
uninstall the video driver(s) that are currently installed by right clicking My Computer select properties\\Hardware\Device Manager then clicking the + sign next to display adapters then right clicking each listed one at a time and selecting uninstall. 
Lastly run the driver downloaded from Acer, reboot and test.


----------



## theted (Feb 17, 2009)

hi, ive managed to stop the message appearing on bootup by going into start >run >and typing "msconfig" >ok >startup > i then unticked "check"{the file name is{c:acer/epm/epm.exboot}...took me a hour to disable each box till i found what box was giving me this error message







..hope i dont cause any damage by unticking this box...theted


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

theted said:


> hi, ive managed to stop the message appearing on bootup by going into start >run >and typing "msconfig" >ok >startup > i then unticked "check"{the file name is{c:acer/epm/epm.exboot}...took me a hour to disable each box till i found what box was giving me this error message
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's part of the Acer ePower Management. The file name should be:

*c:\acer\epm\epm.exe boot
*
What you typed is missing the e and the space between *.ex* and *boot*. I'm assuming that's a typo on your part, or you'd get an error message about a missing file at boot instead of what you were getting.

Did you perhaps cancel an eRecovery backup, or lose power while doing a backup? See if this might do the trick.

If not, and if you are using a custom Power Profile, try switching to one of the defaults.
If you are using a default, you could try resetting the ePower Management settings to default:
*Start | (All) Programs | Empowering Technology | Acer ePower Management*. or press the special <e> key
Click *Advanced Settings*, the click the *Load Defaults* tab, click the *Load* button.

For future reference, when disabling items in msconfig for troubleshooting, disable 1/2 at a time rather than one at a time. If the problem goes away, it's in the half you disabled. Enable 1/2 of those items and test again.

If not, it's in the half still enabled. Disable 1/2 of those, re enable the the ones initially disabled, and test again.
Keep repeating that process until you narrow it down to just one.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## theted (Feb 17, 2009)

hi jerry,thats exactly what happend,i was in the middle of taking my pc back to factory default using my recovery disc's when i had a power cut..thats when i started to get the error message on bootup..thanks theted:up:


----------

